

Ask HN: Old Hacker News Posts - anduril66

Is there a place where I can find older HN posts, ie. a list of the top posts of all time? Oops, I don't know how to put this in the Ask section (url is blank).
======
cj
Closest thing to an all-time list thats available
<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

------
_delirium
Searchyc maintains lists of top [stuff] by various metrics:
<http://top.searchyc.com/>

